# SSL - Sietel Limited



## System (1 June 2012)

Sietel Limited (SSL) is engaged principally in investment in industrial and commercial real estate, provision of finance and lease facilities and plant and management services to its controlled entities and management, evaluation and expansion of these and other business opportunities.

http://www.sietel.com.au


----------

